# Impact gun vs. drill/driver



## Lockeset (Sep 11, 2010)

It seems like everyone has an impact gun nowadays. Makita and Dewalt seem very popular, they are very strong but very light compared to the drill/driver counterpart.

What I am curious about is how often people use their drill/driver anymore? Of course you would use it for drilling holes, but what else? Do you drive any screws with your drill/driver, or has the impact gun taken over that task completely?

I guess I am just curious how everyone decides what to reach for, the impact gun or the drill/driver.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

some screws i still use a drill/driver,pocket screws are one place i use it


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

The cordless 12/18V impact driver is probably what you are referring to.
I grab either the 12V or 18V impact driver + impact-ready bits depending on the job for screws/bolts and use the same impact driver plus small hex shank drill bits for drilling small pilot holes. The small 12V drill/driver is great for cabinet installation and 18V drill/driver for drilling larger holes in walls/studs, etc. The drill/driver might be the better choice for driving screws/bolts without overtightening.


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 25, 2010)

I use the drill instead of the impact anytime stripping a screw could cause a problem, like door hardware and cabinet hardware for example. You can set the drill up by turning the torque and speed down, something an impact can not do. 

I mostly use the impact though, the drill is for drilling holes into things. A lot of times both drills come out together.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I would guess it's reasonable to use a regular drill/driver for small screws such as in cabinet building. My wrist thanks me for switching to the impact for heavy screwing.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

My wrist thanks me for switching to the impact for heavy screwing.[/quote]


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

99.9% of the time I use my impacts. The other .1% of the time I use the drill and wonder why I didn't grab an impact.


----------



## moopey (Sep 14, 2010)

Impact guns are great. I have a cheap 18v Ryobi and it does all my home projects just fine. I've been using mostly for installing my PVC trim. I've been picture framing the trim and joining the pieces on the ground with pocket hole screws. I use the drill to drill the holes, obviously, and i used the impact to secure the screws. Then I use the impact to secure the trim to the house using 2-1/2"-3" stainless screws. I found it nearly impossible to drive the 3" screws with just a drill/driver.

If I would of know I was going to use the impact so much, i would of bought a Makita or Dewalt. My friends have each and they are both great.


----------

